# Where has the lounge gone??????



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

What's happened to the forum lounge???????????????


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Good point, I did not even notice it has gone!!!!!!!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

There have been some modifications, improvements and changes on the forum. Have a look around and see whats what?!

Jo xxx


----------



## Industrial Nomad (Jan 21, 2009)

jojo said:


> There have been some modifications, improvements and changes on the forum. Have a look around and see whats what?!
> 
> Jo xxx


I encountered the same problem last night, easiest way i found was to go to Mid-Right on your PC and then press "Expat Lounge", as sometimes it appears at the top as always and sometimes doesn't....The former way works....for now anyways.


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Mmm!
Shall do.
Perhaps I should not go on holidays, I have missed heaps.
Anyway back now


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

stewart said:


> Mmm!
> Shall do.
> Perhaps I should not go on holidays, I have missed heaps.
> Anyway back now



Welcome back!!

Jo xx


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

jojo said:


> Welcome back!!
> 
> Jo xx


Thanks, happy to be back.
With summer just around the corner, I did not pick my timing to good, but such is life.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

I tell you what the brains of certain expats (esp those from the western side of the UK) never ceases to amaze me!


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> I tell you what the brains of certain expats (esp those from the western side of the UK) never ceases to amaze me!


Thank xxxxxx I am from Aus then


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Bloody convicts!


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Bloody convicts!


Yep thats us.
Dont forget I have your real name and phone number on a PM from you.
hahahahahahahaha


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

It shows I'm really not bothered who has it then doesn't it!

When are we having that beer btw?

And on that note.....

See new thread!


----------

